# [Bounty Open][MOD] LG Cam V3.0 for OTA GB Based ROMS-Major BuxFix Release [ (9/5/11)]



## flak0

*Bounty Link:*
Use this to Donate to the Project Itself for all of those involved in the hardwork Jface,Doniqq, and myself


*Bugs List (Last updated 9/5/11)*


Code:


-FFC Squished on some versions<br />
-FFC roatated 90 Degrees CW on V1.5 & Up<br />
-FFC @ Full Res Video still shows green boxes (missing libs?)<br />

*Update (9/5/11): LG Cam V3.0 -Major Fixes in this one*
Testing now... if all goes well expect update package shortly. 2:42AM EST
Stitch Shot: Confirmed working
Panorama Shot: Confirmed Working
Continuous Shot: Confirmed Working
Zoom while recording Video in all modes : Confirmed working
Touch to focus : Confirmed Working 
Taking Pictures in portrait flipped : Confirmed working
Recording at 1080P @ 24 FPS / 720P @ 30 FPS : Confirmed Working
Download LG Cam V3.0: Here

Please report any bugs..


----------



## Lothinator

EDIT:

Okay, some progress has been made in LG Cam using 2.3.4 libraries, but it is complicated. I had documented my work on it here, but that was way too much of a wall of text...

The short version:

[email protected] & I have found that the LG Camera.apk app works in Android 2.3.4, but with flipped/mirrored images on the FFC. Other issues that existed on the previous LG Cam such as squishing and green boxes, etc, aren't here. It works fine for Google Talk and Qik Video, though I haven't yet tried Skype.

I hacked on it all day and managed to make the LG Camera.apk take properly oriented FFC photos in all orientations as well, however the previews are still wrong in landscape.

However, the stumbling block I'm at now is this: Even using STOCK libraries from the leaked LG L95G 2.3.4 build, some 3rd party camera apps still exhibit flipped images. The best I can tell is that the library files have been flipped for a while, and LG's fix was to hack the AOSP camera to flip it back (double flipping) rather than fixing the library. Google Talk apparently has been modified to work with the incorrect values from the kernel as well, though it appears Skype may not have been.

The gist of what I've figured out is:
There *is no 100% fix* for the FFC. I have the LG Cam software more functional than it was (at least on 2.3.4), but if any changes to "fix" the issue are made in the library files (libcameraservice.so I believe), it looks like it would work against workarounds that individual apps have already implemented...

Also, it's not a fix for 2.3.3 builds and not for Cyanogen. This would require having a 2.3.4 build. The only ones out currently are from either JBoxer who did the first port, or myself.


----------

